
Node.js Version 12.13.0 'Erbium' (LTS) Realeased - dcgudeman
https://github.com/nodejs/node/blob/master/doc/changelogs/CHANGELOG_V12.md#12.13.0
======
dcgudeman
> Notable changes

> npm was updated to 6.12.0. It now includes a version of node-gyp that
> supports Python 3 for building native modules.

~~~
11235813213455
There are 'notable changes' for each minor versions below

I agree there should be a notable changes of all those notable changes :))

